# moss on driftwood



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was gonna get some java moss to wrap around my piece of drift wood, but it started to grow some moss. but since it is growing some moss is that a good thing or is that bad?


----------



## softiegirl (Aug 3, 2009)

depends on what it looks like? and do you like it? java moss is cool, but it takes over pretty quickly!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It's likely algae growing on your driftwood. 
Java moss is nice, although it grows very fast and has to be trimmed down all the time to keep it from taking over your tank.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's what it is algae not moss I was thinking moss cause I wanted java moss. Asfor where I got it it was the local fish store.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

If its growing (algae) thats not a good thing. It means the nutrients in the tank are just what algae looks for, I would cut down on the feeding, do a few back to back water changes, check your stocking rate, etc. all these will reduce your nutrients, and hopefully decrease the algae growth. Java, and other plants would also help because they help absorb those nutrients and put them to a better use.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok well the algae problem is getting a little worse maybe. I talked to my buddy and he was talking bout maybe taking careof the algae problem with some fish instead of chemicals. What should I do for green algae?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Cut back on your feedings, do water changes more often to lower the nutrients in your tank, pay special attention to filter media, keep it clean, it does no good to let gunk set in there for a long time, it may as well be in the tank. Cut back on the lighting time, and get some algae eating snails, a siamese algae eater or two or a small bristle nosed pleco.*


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok well so far Ive cut back on feeding. so Im goona check the filter water chages, and also do the lighting and Ill see how that goes.


----------



## Saprobic (Nov 14, 2008)

Make sure thatteh water you are adding is not nutrient laoded. In some areas particularly if you are in a rural area and on a well system you can be adding extra nutrients with water changes. Though this is rarely a major issue in urban areas.

Good luck.


----------

